# Bolt va Roamio OTA



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I am moving closer to cutting the cord and have been looking at what I need (at least initially).

When it comes to the TiVo, I currently have a Roamio Pro that I know won't work with OTA. 

To replace it, it looks like I have two options: the Roamio OTA or the new Bolt. Any thoughts between the two?
I've seen one review (CNet?) that said that the Roamio was the better OTA choice... But I figure that the cost were nearly the same when you throw in service; so why not go for the newer model?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

There is a Bolt OTA due out in the next few weeks. Likely just after May 2. May save you a few $$.....or not.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> There is a Bolt OTA due out in the next few weeks. Likely just after May 2. May save you a few $$.....or not.


I'd be curious to know the price of it... as the current Bolt is onside at BB for less than $250 and I assume still includes the 1 year of service...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

johnner1999 said:


> I'd be curious to know the price of it... as the current Bolt is onside at BB for less than $250 and I assume still includes the 1 year of service...


TiVo has not anounced to the general public any information on a Bolt OTA release so unless jcthorne has info not available to the general public I don't know how he can make the statement made.

That said we have expected a Bolt OTA since the release of the Bolt. And as you have indicated we have no idea what the price of a Bolt OTA would be, I would assume it has to be less than the Bolt. TiVo has been known to change pricing structure in the past so the current price with one year service included could certainly change, but I find it unlikely that they could really raise the actually price with service at this point.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The Roamio OTA was just a Roamio Basic minus the cable card slot and Tivo wound up selling them off at $300 with lifetime service. It would seem like the reduction in manufacturing cost for an OTA versus a basic is minuscule to non existent. Plus with the upcoming change to the OTA broadcasting standard, an OTA only device could be bricked in a few years or wind up like a Series 2 with an external device attached.

If they do release an OTA only Bolt, Tivo should make it adhere to the new ATSC 3.0 broadcast standard and support the current ATSC 1.0 standard.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a Roamio base model I use for OTA only. I tried connecting a BOLT to the same antenna and lost nearly half of the channels I was able to receive with the Roamio. But there are conflicting reports concerning OTA reception on the BOLT. Many are reporting very good reception. Just know your reception experience may vary between the two units.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

My OTA experience with the Bolt has been excellent. I have a huge outdoor antenna inside my attic (with some low-level amplification) and get every broadcast channel available from Chicago (I'm about 30 miles to the west).

Channel reception on the Bolt is better than with the tuners in any of my Samsung televisions.


----------

